# Warwick Corvette $$ NT (Awesome pictures inside)



## Kurkkuviipale (Oct 14, 2010)

Got a good camera and decided to take some pictures outside. 
The bass is Warwick Corvette $$ NT (as titled). Body is bubinga, maple neck goes through body and the tone is outstanding. This one is mic'd with MEC pickups.

Here we go:























This one is really, really cool. Our bassist (which shot these photos) got accidentally two photos that match in stereo so you crosseyed 3D enthusiastists can look at this beauty with third dimension.






Hope you enjoy the photos!

-Joel


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## metallidude3 (Oct 15, 2010)

DO WANT


----------



## progmetaldan (Oct 15, 2010)

Sick man, love that bass, really want one!


----------



## SD83 (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful bass, and also great photos!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Oct 15, 2010)

SD83 said:


> Beautiful bass, and also great photos!



Thanks! I was absolutely stunned by the stereo one our bassist took.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 15, 2010)

Warwicks are pretty sweet basses, but I can't stand the pickups. Same goes for Music Man Sterling/Stingray basses with HH pickups. Amazing tone and feel, nevertheless.

I'm dying to get me a Thumb NT (or BO), though!

If I had money to throw away, I'd buy an Infinity NT.


----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2010)

Those pickups.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 15, 2010)

YOU ARE A MAN OF FINE TASTES! very nice!


----------



## TomasO (Oct 15, 2010)

I dont know if you realize this but the last two shots side by side form a stereoscopic 3d image of your bass


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Oct 16, 2010)

^Well then I don't know if you are able to read the description. 

Or them I'm not able to detect a troll...


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 16, 2010)

Body and neck look good, but the ebony overlay on the headstock really doesn't match. Sure it rocks however, love those giant HB style pickups. (Carvin makes great ones)


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 16, 2010)

Dude, that bass is so sexy.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 16, 2010)

that is one beautiful piece of woods. most delicate.


----------

